
Show HN: A Chrome Extention to Right-Click Encrypt and Decrypt - lettergram
http://lettergram.github.io/AnyCrypt/
======
macmac
So I just have to paste my private keybase key into an unknown web app for
this to work? Sounds like a great idea.

~~~
lettergram
It's not a great idea, but it's a prototype showing potentially how some thing
could work.

In this case, you're already giving your private key to keybase. Making
something perfectly (or perceived to be) secure, that adds a ridiculous burden
on the user isn't going to be used by the masses. I figured I would at least
show how a simpler system could work, albeit with some vulnerablities (which
are fixable)

~~~
macmac
The keybase key is encrypted client side. You are asking for it in cleartext.

~~~
lettergram
Supposedly, I/you should be able to access your keybase private key via an API
call. Unfortunately, they don't have documentation for this, hence to build
this _prototype_ I had to ask for it in clear text.

I recognize it's never a good idea to just copy & paste your private key. Use
a throw away private key if you wish, the idea is simply start somewhere and
make it easier to encrypt/decrypt messages.

Github Repo:
[https://github.com/lettergram/AnyCrypt](https://github.com/lettergram/AnyCrypt)

------
AdmiralAsshat
Looks similar to Mailvelope.

~~~
lettergram
Except this isn't limited to email, nor do you need to know the person prior
to sending an encrypted message.

